# Pink keyboard for girls



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Ok, don't hit me... but this is quite clever and not bad at $50US.

Click here : Keyboard for Girls Screenshot

Buy it here: Click here : For sale


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

loving the capslock key!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

C~x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Love it


----------

